# MDF and raised panel cutters



## Screw (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've just started building my own doors, I've been sending them out for a year or two. I'm doing a job now that requires raised panel doors made from both MDF and oak (on separate pieces).

Well the panel cutter was pretty much useless on the oak after the MDF. I took it in to get sharpened and the guy told me that MDF is really tough on router bits - coats them with crap etc... 

Is there any trick to making the blade useful again after cutting MDF with it or am I always going to have to get them sharpened afterwards?

Anyone else run across this?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Screw said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just started building my own doors, I've been sending them out for a year or two. I'm doing a job now that requires raised panel doors made from both MDF and oak (on separate pieces).
> 
> ...


It has more to do with MDF being abrasive than coating it. It just dulls the cutters faster than solid wood. If you are going to run MDF raised panels you probably should have several cutters so you can have some at the sharpening shop while you have some to use.


----------



## Screw (Nov 25, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It has more to do with MDF being abrasive than coating it. It just dulls the cutters faster than solid wood. If you are going to run MDF raised panels you probably should have several cutters so you can have some at the sharpening shop while you have some to use.


Makes sense. How quickly do they dull when cutting MDF? Mine couldn't get through 3/4' oak without major chipping even taking 3 passes.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

They get dull quicker than you would think, depending on the brand. The premium ones do seem to last longer, but whether it's enough to justify the extra cost is a personal judgement. You could try touching up the edge with a few strokes using a diamond hone, but it may not make much difference.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Screw said:


> Makes sense. How quickly do they dull when cutting MDF? Mine couldn't get through 3/4' oak without major chipping even taking 3 passes.


 I can't really answer that as I don't use carbide cutters and I don't shape very much MDF. I think it was about 25 years ago I made some molding out of MDF and pretty well rounded the edges of the knives. I just don't try anymore.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I use a bit cheaper brand bit for MDF.. I have about 30 MDF panels out of a MLCS bit now but I doubt it will work very well on wood anymore. Will still do OK yet on MDF but the last pass needs to be a zero removal/strictly cleanup. I certainly wouldn't subject a Freud or other high end bit to the stuff. I also clean all the bits as soon as I remove them from the table. That gets the crud off before it has a chance to petrify. Seems to help with longevity. JMHO:smile:


----------



## Screw (Nov 25, 2012)

jschaben said:


> I also clean all the bits as soon as I remove them from the table. That gets the crud off before it has a chance to petrify. Seems to help with longevity. JMHO:smile:


That's a good tip. I think I'll get a dedicated MDF cutter or just stop using the stuff. I don't like using it much and don't use it often, but this job is quite large (for me) and it helped me keep the total cost of the job down so they could keep their new wine cellar in the project . Worth the trade off


----------



## ligyron (Dec 28, 2013)

You guys are talking like MDF is cancer for tools. here in Alberta, almost EVERYTHING is mdf. trim, door jams, paint-grade mantles and coffered ceilings and shelving, and pretty much anywhere we have to build something custom. we sometimes use maple if the customer wants a natural wood look. is this not common everywhere?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

ligyron said:


> You guys are talking like MDF is cancer for tools. here in Alberta, almost EVERYTHING is mdf. trim, door jams, paint-grade mantles and coffered ceilings and shelving, and pretty much anywhere we have to build something custom. we sometimes use maple if the customer wants a natural wood look. is this not common everywhere?


Just because its common doesn't not make it cancer. Cancer is pretty common come to think of it... At any rate, MDF is cheap and does some things a lot better than anything else, but there no getting around a few facts. Its finicky to glueup or drive screw, or any joinery that I know of, can be tricky to finish, and its hell on tools. I I've the stuff meself, but still, tool cancer


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

Use insert tooling


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

~WoodChuck~ said:


> Use insert tooling


Don't have anything to add other than, I'll 2nd that. :thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

~WoodChuck~ said:


> Use insert tooling


 I like insert tooling except I haven't found anywhere that sells the inserts in hobbyist quantities. I have a couple of Amana insert style router bits and the places I've looked have a minimum of 10 inserts per order... $70 worth or so. :thumbdown:


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I like insert tooling except I haven't found anywhere that sells the inserts in hobbyist quantities. I have a couple of Amana insert style router bits and the places I've looked have a minimum of 10 inserts per order... $70 worth or so. :thumbdown:


Sounds like a bargain versus buying new bits.


----------

